# default xorg keymap ohne KDE settings einrichten - fixed

## Erdie

Hallo,

"Früher" hatte ich in den KDE setting keine keymap angegeben und trotzdem war die korrekte keymap incl € symbol und \ ~ etc. vorhanden. Mit xorg 1.9 krieg ich das nicht mehr hin obwohl ich folgende Abschitte in der xorg.conf habe:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   #Option "XkbVariant" "qwertz,nodeadkeys"

   Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

```

Ich möchte in meinen Einstellung von KDE unabhängig bleiben. Wie kann man das machen?

Grüße

ErdieLast edited by Erdie on Wed Feb 02, 2011 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-keyboard.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

EndSection

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Du kannst deine passende keymap auch global mit in der xorg.conf setzen, zb 

```
Option   "XkbModel" "deine passende_keymap"

und bei bedarf evtl. auch

Option   "XkbLayout" "de"

Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
```

Eine Liste der verfügbarer Keymaps findet sich unter /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst

----------

## disi

In der .xinitrc in deinem home folder ein einfaches

```
setxkbmap gb
```

Oder welches Layout du hast.

----------

## franzf

Das was toralf da gecattet hat, sollte mMn. aber in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ stehen.

----------

## Erdie

Danke  :Smile: 

nur, die Keymap habe ich ja, also alle Umlaute z und y richtig und so, nur alle Tasten, die man mit Alt Gr erreicht wie z. B. ~ fehlen. Welcher Paramter ist dafür verantwortlich?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mastacloak

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du nach

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Deine xorg.conf angepasst hast? Insbesondere hast Du

```
Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

eins zu eins übernommen, obwohl darunter explizit gewarnt wird

 *Quote:*   

> Note: XkbOptions shown in the example file are not to be copied directly to your configs. One of really suprising results for you will be non-working AltGr if you do so. 

 

(allerdings grün und nicht rot hinterlegt, was vielleicht angebracht wäre)

Ich habe z.B. nur

```
Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

damit der X-Server per Ctrl-Alt-Backspace beendet werden kann.

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

Die Datei mit dem Inhalt anlegen und alles was Eingabe betrifft aus der Xorg.conf raus schmeißen. Dann ging das bis jetzt auf allen Rechnern die ich umgestellt hab. Außer Strg + Alt + Backspace um den X zu killen klappt alles.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

@Hollowman:

Er braucht XkbLayout = "de(nodeadkeys)", wie bereits von torals gesagt. Sonst kommt man an die AltGr-Binds nur, indem man die Taste zweimal drückt.

Und der Strg+Alt+Backspace macht wieder das was man davon kennt mit

```
Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

----------

## Erdie

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, .... Insbesondere hast Du
> 
> ```
> Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Ja, das habe ich, da ich die Warnung übersehen hatte. Wie peinlich. Jetzt geht es, welch ein Wunder ..

sorry und Grüße

Erdie

----------

